
Brain connections predict how well you can pay attention - RachelF
https://theconversation.com/brain-connections-predict-how-well-you-can-pay-attention-51082
======
nonbel
From the paper:

>"First, robust regression between each edge in the connectivity matrices and
d′ was performed across subjects. The resulting r values were statistically
thresholded at P < 0.01 and separated into a positive tail (edges whose
strength indexed higher d′ across subjects) and a negative tail (edges whose
strength indexed lower d′ across subjects)."

If they tried out different thresholds (I bet they did p<.05, p<.001,
etc),then information leaked into the holdouts. So it is unsurprising they
could get better than chance performance.

------
Cieplak
Author fails to mention that Kerouac's three week sprint for _On the Road_ was
fueled by coffee and benzedrine (racemic mixture of amphetamines, akin to
Adderall), as well as inspiration.

------
stuxnet79
Reading these articles makes me depressed. They demonstrate how hamstrung we
are by our genes. Is there a way we can exploit this to improve our attention
spans? Because my attention span could use some improvement (I'm on HN right
now :(

~~~
Mo3
Yes, start meditating. Meditation is scientifically proven to make use of your
neuroplasticity, improve it and rewire your brain. I am diagnosed ADHD-PI and
meditation over time corrected my symptoms to a level at which I function
completely normally without any medication.

Oh, and it will make your life a hundred times nicer in general :)

~~~
arthulia
Any tips for learning to meditate correctly?

~~~
Mo3
Yes, read "Meditation for dummies" and "The power of Now" by Eckhart Tolle.
There's also a book called "The mindfulness approach to attention deficit" or
something like that which you might wanna check out. Also, /r/meditation :)

------
gragas
The huge practical problem with this test is it requires an MRI. Don't get me
wrong, this is great work, but I don't see it coming into the spotlight as a
new way to diagnose attention disorders.

~~~
Mo3
Why not? I had an hour long ECG done, spent another 2 hours talking to a
doctor and played specialized testing games for another hour..

~~~
gragas
Personally, I'd opt against getting an MRI. I'm probably being too cautious,
but I would never get an MRI unless I have strong reason to believe the
outcome will benefit me.

"...genotoxic (i.e., potentially carcinogenic) effects of MRI scanning have
been demonstrated in vivo and in vitro, leading a recent review to recommend
'a need for further studies and prudent use in order to avoid unnecessary
examinations, according to the precautionary principle'." [1]

"Medical societies issue guidelines for when physicians should use MRI on
patients and recommend against overuse. MRI can detect health problems or
confirm a diagnosis, but medical societies often recommend that MRI not be the
first procedure for creating a plan to diagnose or manage a patient's
complaint." [2]

[1] Hartwig, V., Giovannetti, G., Vanello, N., Lombardi, M., Landini, L., and
Simi, S. (2009). "Biological Effects and Safety in Magnetic Resonance Imaging:
A Review". Int. J. Environ. Res. Public Health 6 (6): 1778–1798.
doi:10.3390/ijerph6061778. PMC 2705217. PMID 19578460

[2] Consumer Reports; American College of Physicians. presented by ABIM
Foundation. "Five Things Physicians and Patients Should Question" (PDF).
Choosing Wisely (Consumer Reports). Retrieved August 14, 2012.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://qz.com/559622/scientists-have-found-a-way-to-score-
yo...](http://qz.com/559622/scientists-have-found-a-way-to-score-your-
attention-iq/), which points to this.

~~~
RachelF
Thanks

